# FR: se - Elle s'est mariée



## Sponge78

Hi,

Re: Elle s'est mariée
She got married

I dont understand why the "s'est" bit means got. Could someone please give me a literal translation of this?

Thanks


----------



## Outsider

"She *was / has been* married." The _s(e)_ makes the verb passive.
But I'm sure you know that not everything should be translated literally...


----------



## jann

Welcome, Sponge78! 

I'm not sure that describing pronominal structures as "passive" is a helpful way to think about them, at least for English speakers.  I don't mean that it's wrong, but just that it might not really help explain anything. 

Quite simply, the infinitive for "to get married [to someone]" is _se marier [à/avec quelqu'un]_.  That reflexive pronoun can be hard to analyze when it doesn't have an obvious meaning... but you can simply think of it as the "myself" in "I am getting myself married [to someone else]."  Obviously, we don't use this structure in English. 

Notice that the structure is different for the infinitive "to marry somone"  =_ marier quelqu'un... _which is what the officiant does.

Does that help at all?


----------



## Sponge78

Thanks for the replies, that does really help, thank you !


----------



## roymail

Jann's answer is perfect, except about this little point :



jann said:


> Welcome, Sponge78!
> 
> I'm not sure that describing pronominal structures as "passive" is a helpful way to think about them, at least for English speakers. *I don't mean that it's wrong*, but just that it might not really help explain anything.


 
It IS wrong : _se marier_ is "pronominal", like _se laver, se présenter, s'en aller..._ and not passive.
Actif : _Je lave mon visage_
Pronominal : _Je me lave (_I wash _myself)_
Passif : _Je suis lavé_ (by my mother... long, long time ago)


----------



## Outsider

_Elle se marie = elle est marié_, c'est à dire que quelqu'un la marie avec une autre personne. Passive.


----------



## roymail

Outsider said:


> _Elle se marie = elle est marié_, c'est à dire que quelqu'un la marie avec une autre personne. Passive.


 
Non ! 
Actif : le maire (ou le prêtre) marie Pierre et Marie
Pronominal : Marie se marie avec Pierre
Passif : Pierre et Marie sont mariés par le maire.
Dans ces 3 exemples, on parle du moment du mariage.

Mais pour ce verbe, il y a une autre possibilité :
Marie est mariée. (Peut-être avec Pierre, peut-être avec quelqu'un d'autre) : on considére ici le résultat du mariage : elle n'est plus célibataire !


----------



## Lezert

you can understand the pronominal use of _marier _if you change it with *unir  *( which has quite the same meaning, _unite_)
elle _*se*_ marie  = *se* is there for _elle _, herself   elle unit elle (avec quelqu'un) ( she unite herself  with...)

whereas  _elle marie ...   _means _ she unite  ... ( elle marie sa fille : elle unit sa fille  => she unites her daughter   )_


----------



## Outsider

People do not marry themselves, they are married by somebody else (a priest).


----------



## Grop

X et Y se marient: ils donnent rendez-vous à un maire (et peut-être aussi un prêtre), ils invitent leur famille, leurs amis et organisent un événement. Ils prennent leurs jambes et vont jusqu'à la mairie, où le maire les déclare mari et femme (avec leur accord et leurs signatures).

Qu'y a-t-il de passif dans cette démarche? Le rôle de l'élu se borne  à enregistrer le mariage.


----------



## marget

Outsider said:


> People do not marry themselves, they are married by somebody else (a priest).



People do, however, marry one another.


----------



## Outsider

The sentence we are discussing speaks of only one person, not two.


----------



## Grop

Therefore you think "je me marie", "tu te marie", "il/elle se marie" are passive, but "nous nous marions" is not?


----------



## roymail

C'est pourtant simple !
En français, le passif se construit avec "être"
Je vois quelqu'un = actif
Je *suis* vu par quelqu'un = passif

Dans _Je me marie_, il n'y a pas de verbe _être_ , donc ce n'est pas un passif !

Oui, je sais, l'inverse n'est pas vrai : il y a des actifs qui se construisent avec être aux temps composés. Mais ne compliquons pas, c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## marget

Outsider said:


> The sentence we are discussing speaks of only one person, not two.


 
What if we consider the expression "I betroth you to me" ?


----------



## Outsider

Grop said:


> Therefore you think "je me marie", "tu te marie", "il/elle se marie" are passive, but "nous nous marions" is not?


_Nous nous marions_ is ambivalent. It can be interpreted both as passive (we each are married) and as reciprocal (we marry each other).

A third interpretation is also possible: you can regard the verb as conventionally pronominal, as other posters were saying (that is, you can regard _se marier_ as an idiom, "we each get married"). I don't reject this point of view, I just don't think it's the only possibility.



marget said:


> What if we consider the expression "I betroth you to me" ?


We were talking about French... I'm not very familiar with the verb "to betroth" in English, and how it's used.


----------



## Gigote

Outsider said:


> _Nous nous marions_ is ambivalent. It can be interpreted both as passive (we each are married) and as reciprocal (we marry each other).



C'est vrai que "nous nous marions" peut avoir deux sens différents: dans le cas le plus fréquent, le "nous" (sujet) renvoie aux deux personnes qui se marient ensemble. Mais le "nous" peut aussi faire référence à deux personnes qui se marient chacune avec un conjoint différent.

Mais attention, dans les deux cas, il ne s'agit pas de passif!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hello,

This discussion is quite funny for me! 
I think it has nothing to do with grammar, but rather with a "philosophical" view of what mariage is... Don't you think so? Is it a passive act or an active one?


----------



## Grop

Bien sur ça n'a rien à voir avec la grammaire: même "se faire mettre la corde au cou" n'est pas passif, techniquement .


----------



## marget

Outsider said:


> We were talking about French... I'm not very familiar with the verb "to betroth" in English, and how it's used.


 
In French, the verb se marier, even in the singular, seems active to me.  I was just trying to find some type of parallel in English to support the active nature of the notion.


----------



## roymail

En fait, je pense que Outsider confond "passif", qu'il oppose à "réciproque" et "réfléchi".
Ils se lavent (they wash _themselve_) : réfléchi
Ils se lavent (they wash each other) : réciproque


----------

